# SMOKED COFFEE DUSTED OSTRICH STEAK & A Visit From The "Wine Gods!!!!!!!!"



## leah elisheva (Jun 25, 2014)

Well Happy Wednesday Great Smoking Cookies! Here is to all!!!!!!!

While it's so very easy sometimes, to look at every person who didn't come through, or each one who didn't do something we expected or wished, or to moan about whatever _didn't_ work out amid our day as planned or as hoped; I am reminded today, instead, to *take a minute and look around at all the "good" and the people who indeed DO shock the daylights out of you, and in a lovely and very incredible way, and to count one's bloody blessings! Here is to that!*













DSCF7346.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7347.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






My main meal began today with a little "fig & bib" salad...













DSCF7348.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Boston Bib lettuce, fresh figs, Humbalt Fog Goat Cheese, and then just apple cider vinegar whisked with Tunisian olive oil, and some blue Persian salt and black pepper layered on top.













DSCF7349.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7350.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7351.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Simple, and yet so very sensational. Indeed.













DSCF7352.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7353.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Then I fired up my little tiny gas smoker with pistachio shells as "smoking chips" and on high heat for some 12 minutes..













DSCF7354.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7355.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Inside was coffee dusted ostrich steak...













DSCF7356.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






I sliced that apart and it was what I call "medium rare" and my husband calls "raw." (I prefer my meat cold in the middle and so this is somewhat overcooked to me but at least not cooked through). Next time, 8 to 10 minutes would have been just perfect!













DSCF7357.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Nonetheless, the coffee edges give a peppery contrast and REALLY smell extraordinarily well once smoked!













DSCF7358.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7359.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7360.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7361.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






But the best part of it all, by far, was that *"The Wine Gods" *did visit me today, and deliver a very generous package and from our Moikel, (Thank you Mick therefore, and for being a damn generous bloke and for allowing me to try a wine that I did REALLY REALLY REALLY so very much want to try)! It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













DSCF7362.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






I am beyond grateful, touched, and so thrilled! That this is Biodynamic and so pure, and that the motto on this Cape Jaffa winery is *"Live In The Sunshine, Swim In The Sea, Drink The Wild Air"* (my new motto by the way, bar none, and I'll confess to having printed that out, and having taped it up in the kitchen even - really), made for exciting anticipations on my part.

However, never did I expect that you and Linda (thank her tons as well) sending me wine, (and while on your vacation in NYC and while certainly deserving to enjoy all of your time and not be bothered with such tasks) would result in the most mocha, smooth, and still DRY enough for me, INCREDIBLE vino! This is amazing!!! It's just so properly balanced! It's really terrific!!!!!!













DSCF7363.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






As a fan of "Old World Wines" mostly, there are a few domestic new world cabs that I really enjoy. Today, your lovely seaside Aussie Cabernet, reminded me in seconds, and very much actually, of a certain wine here that I do love, called "Dunn" (Howell Mountain Cabernet, California) and the likeness is uncanny! "Understated Elegance," is what it is, and just the best balance of mocha yet dry and a perfect, healthy and soft and yet strong body. Not too plump and syrupy and rich to drink by itself, and yet not too tannic where it needs some wooly mammoth roast or whatnot either and just to match up. This is so sensational!!!!!!!

PURELY, BEAUTIFUL WINE!!! Thank you so very much!!! It's way better than I thought it would be even and I was in love with the method making, the winery and so much and just from me reading about them months back! So thank you TONS!













DSCF7364.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






I added a mango, shallot, basil and grape tomato salad, and with whisked olive oil and apple cider vinegar on that, and then black pepper and blue salt on the salad too, and only olive oil and blue salt drizzled over the coffee steaks...













DSCF7365.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Now as a wine cougar admittedly, (I take my men older and my wines YOUNG), I was DELIGHTED to see the striking violet deep color (indicative of a young wine) and then see the 2012 vintage, and it all makes grand sense. My kind of grape! Indeed, indeed!













DSCF7366.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSCF7367.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






The combo was out of this world!













DSCF7368.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






Apparently too, our friend David did so kindly advise as to where to go, (while you're out wine shopping and eating), in NYC. Many thanks to him too therefore, as today was such an unexpected gift, and delicious one at that!

"Next Year In Tasmania" was my toast, for the record, (although the Aussie seaside and a tour of this lovely Cape Jaffa place would surely be an exciting excursion as well), and so it is with so much damn gratitude and thankfulness, that I do raise my glass and with many thanks! And for so much!













DSCF7369.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






The only problem? I really honestly do love this wine so much, (I swear it's "Dunn Cab"), that I'll just have to ship it in and right from  the winery and by the truckload or right on tap!!! Smiles.

Fantastic stuff! BEYOND-BEYOND!!! And I thank you tons!













DSCF7370.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 25, 2014






And you know? The coffee dusted ostrich steak, despite being "medium rare" instead of "COLD in the middle and just black & blue;" was a perfect match! The mango salad even too! And the extra Humbalt Fog that I gobbled right up! A decadent eating day and wonderful at that!

Mick this was so amazing!!!

Here is a fabulous glass (and I mean WON-DER-FUL) raised to all, and ESPECIALLY, on this day, to the very great *WINE GODS! *

How very lucky, and grateful, am I. Thank you, thank you, and thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2014)

Ooooh, simply beautiful.  Ostrich huh?  Hmmmmm.  I haven't used my Fossil Farms gift certificate yet.  Ostrich just flew to the top of the list!

And thanks for the Howell Mountain, California wine recommendation.  Just watched a video on the vintners in the area.  Basically right in my own backyard.  Checked a local supplier.  Pricey, but definitely worth a taste.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 26, 2014)

A fabulous, unique dining experience atop an amazing SURFBOARD! Astounding....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 26, 2014)

Well Good Morning to All and my goodness, did I have myself a little luscious wine picnic last night indeed! Such lovely stuff!

And as if it could even be possible, the Shiraz was even better than the Cab!













DSCF7371.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






Thank you again to the very generous contributors as you have introduced me to my newest crush! Yes these Aussie wines are superb! Now I don't see the above Shiraz (Scarlett Runner by McClaren Vale) listed in our liquor store but they do have some other McClaren Vale ones and I will check that out later today. This one was amazing, and organic even and Que Shiraz Shiraz, whatever will be will be delicious!

So that was a treat!

And thank you *Ray,*  for such nice words! I do love ostrich and kangaroo when barely seared. Your gift certificate is exciting and you must be so happy to go select some exotic and exceptional delicacy! How fun! (You've got a kind daughter for certain)!!!

And living near all this Howell Mountain business? Lucky you! The Dunn is indeed very pricy and so it's just a special pick once in a great while. But one of these Aussie wines did really taste similarly and so I'll check out more affordable Australian wines now and see what I find!

*Chestnutbloom!!*  Thank you tons as well! I am delighted that someone appreciates my table! I'm having a ball designing these odd furniture pieces and enjoy that they're functional as well. Happy Thursday to you!

Here's a wonderful wish for everyone's day and for toasting to fantastic things! I send good CHEER!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jun 26, 2014)

Glad you liked them,bear in mind neither of these are pricey wines. That Scarlet Runner is only $18 back home cellar door.I reckon you could get it for $ 15 if you shopped around,case price.No wonder we drink so much.
 McLaren Vale is real Shiraz country,distinctive regional style.Let me know what's  in your hood before you buy.
Limestone Coast is more Cabernet country,my 2 cents , Langhorne Creek lovely Cabernet franc,merlot,petit Verdot. Coonawarra cab/ Sav 
The list goes on. Anywhere the German migrants set up they planted what the call a "fruit salad " block.Different varieties side by side so if the price for Grenache was low then the price for Shiraz might be better. Others followed suit.They do have really great  old plantings of Grenache in that state so the Southern Rhone styles are just brilliant.
It's interesting for me to see what's in the wine shops here. We have been drinking( guzzling) French & Spanish blends mostly much better selection than back home.
I think brands like Yellow tail distorted peoples perception here maybe I can bend it back into shape.
I don't think Robert Parker has helped that much either . He goes for the big Barossa blockbuster style Shiraz ,big everything,fruit,oak,tannin ,price & alcohol. I drink them but you have to be in the mood for that style & harder to get food right.
I don't do cult wines.


----------



## moikel (Jun 26, 2014)

D'Arenberg  great place to start . The Footbolt , the Laughing Magpie, long list labels have a distinctive red stripe. Family business 3 rd generation. Very highly regarded in the wine industry . Have fun searching.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Mick and Hello to ALL!!!!!!

Indeed, the Yellow Tail brigade did taint my view until I met you, (Mick), online here, as you have educated us and certainly me, and so very much!

Despite me having had some decent Bin, Penfolds, Two Hands, and then a couple McClaren Vale picks too before joining this site, like the Laughing Magpie, I just didn't know that fabulous everyday wine there existed.

Today I bought their Footbolt, and Jester in the liquor store, along with a Penfolds Bin 28 and then at Trader Joe's grabbed a quickie Koonunga Hill one to try. All of the above were affordable and so I am interested to see how it goes. (And I'm not a Parker fan either by the way).

Most of our stateside cult wines are just overpriced and not my bag although I do love the Dunn that I mentioned and yet love these fabulously priced Aussie picks too.

For the record even, I drank the "Jester" today with my grilled bison (just cook the fat and not the meat and my steak will be perfect) and didn't get ONE reaction on my skin, no redness, nothing. That is unheard of for me really. And so, these McClaren Vale folk, even when not doing an organic one, must stick pretty true to "old world" methods, as my skin usually reveals it all and vividly.

In any event, you have steered me into a new arena to learn about and that is always exciting! Thanks tons!

Here's to all, on this Thursday! I look forward to hearing about everyone's drinking and smoking pairings too! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7319.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7333.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7379.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






(OK so I am still having WAY too much fun with my new table! True be that). But hopefully that's understandable! Now onward to more exciting things...













DSCF7383.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7384.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7385.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






The Jester, at first (wine), was not so lovely as I had been spoiled with McClaren Vale's Scarlett Runner last night, and yet this too got wonderful over time and NO SKIN REACTION and so that goes onto my list! Whether organic or not, it was obviously made well. I'll continue!













DSCF7386.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7387.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






Amaranth with turmeric was alongside my meal...Amaranth is a fabulous grain that, well, it, well, it "keeps one regular." Enough said.













DSCF7388.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7389.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7390.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






My bison steak was great, and arugula and shallot and fig salad was lovely too.













DSCF7391.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014


















DSCF7392.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 26, 2014






 And the meat was cooked a TINY bit too much for my liking still, and yet was very good! Pretty close!

OK then, just sneaking these in, despite me still smelling SMOKED coffee ostrich throughout the house and on the porch from yesterday afternoon. A strong aroma indeed, and yet a great one.

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 26, 2014)

An inspiration as always with superb pics....Thanks Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Good Morning All & Happy Friday!!!!!!!

Thanks very much *Chestnubloom!* I really found that the SMOKED COFFEE OSTRICH STEAK paired so masterfully with the mocha notes in the Aussie wines, that I'm excited to experiment more with wines from there and coffee steaks. Aromatic, flavorful, and fun!

In any event, I'd love to hear about what smoke & vino pairings everyone enjoys this weekend, and so do post them here and share with us all indeed!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## smoke happens (Jun 27, 2014)

Leah,

Great post! I was in the McLaren Vale region about 3 weeks ago, finished up in Adelaide early one afternoon and snuck a few hours in to tour the area before flying home the next morning. We hit Coriole Vineyards, Hugh Hamilton Wines and Samuel's Gorge. Of the 3, Samuel's Gorge was by far the best. I don't know that you can get it outside of AUS though, but it was amazing vino. Coriole and Hugh Hamilton are both available in the states, I saw both last week at a Total Wine store in Florida. Have not looked here in the Seattle area, but I'm sure they are available. Hamilton has some very good Shiraz, the bottle I found last week was $50 though - pretty rich for my blood. Any way, enjoy the pics. The wine from that region is amazing.

McLaren Vale, view from our lunch spot.













IMG_20140605_133029.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






The lunch spot













IMG_20140605_133131.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






Snapper collar, fried with arugula and Thai chili reduction













IMG_20140605_140004.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






View from Hugh Hamilton tasting room













IMG_20140605_150307.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






View from Samuel's Gorge tasting patio













IMG_20140605_154638.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






Samuel's Gorge tasting patio













IMG_20140605_155819.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






Samuel's Gorge Shiraz - look at those legs!!













IMG_20140605_160709.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






View from Coriole's parking lot













IMG_20140605_162912.jpg



__ smoke happens
__ Jun 27, 2014






Happy smoking and drinking!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Well thank you Smoke Happens!!! And happy Friday to you!

These photos are incredible! I am so grateful that you shared these with us!!! Fantastic!

From the bucolic scenery to food, and wine, it all looks incredible!

Now I see on the McClaren Vale organic Shiraz, "Scarlett Runner," that it's imported by Epicurean Wines of Seattle, and so perhaps some interesting finds are more abundant out there, but WOW, your adventures must have been delightful!

That all sounds, and looks, so very beautiful!

Thank you for this!!! What a treat to learn more about and to see!

I look forward to everyone's input and "smoke & vino" pairings this weekend too!

Meanwhile, what wonderful shared travels!!!!!!!! So amazing!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Friday Great Smoky Cookies!

And what is on deck for your wonderful eating & drinking today?

My lunch was some simple grilled calamari, (I love smoked too although mostly for the color versus any flavor difference), and then some amaranth grain with turmeric and a little fig, and some turnip greens. I drank an Aussie Shiraz, McClaren Vale's "The Footbolt" and find that the touch of fig, and the muddy turmeric flavors in the grain, really helped this pair wonderfully with a red.

And you?

Happy weekend!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7396_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7406.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7407.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7408.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7410.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7412.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7413.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7414.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7417.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


















DSCF7418.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 27, 2014


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jun 27, 2014)

Morn'n Leah........well not for you.......how about "top of the afternoon to you".

I raise Emu's and can tell you that Emu and Ostrich steaks go from great to over done very quickly. Even though your husband is not big  on meat that rare, it has to be for those Ratites. And yours look perfect....... Add a little bit of a herb and spice board sauce and those steaks will stand up and talk to you.

I'll be smoking ball tips for 180 people tomorrow.........and I will sneak in a rack of spares for myself.

Happy weekend to you from Cali.......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Holy Wow Brad! I didn't know that you raised emus!!!!!!!!!

I DID know about the wild boar which make their way across your lawn, and I did know about some of your fare.

But emus on your own property even? Well lucky you!!!!!!!!! Do you sell this stuff? Smoke it? Please share with us as that's so exciting!

Meanwhile, happy Friday to you!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jun 27, 2014)

Wild boar do cruz this country about 6 miles from here. At the house I get deer and wild turkey........and of course all the little creatures.

The Emu's are for fun now. I use the eggs to cook with and on occasion will hatch and raise a couple for the freezer. I only have two pair left.......out of 40 that I started with.

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 28, 2014)

Happy Saturday to all!

And how wild, literally, (Brad), on your animals within ample reach! So fun!

Today I grilled simple octopus, used up odds and ends (chopped up fresh figs, spinach, shallot, radish, and endive too) and then layered that over some turmeric mixed amaranth, and doused it in oil and blue salt and it was really lovely!

I drank a Penfolds Bin 38 Shiraz as to keep learning more along my "Aussie" vino new kick, and it was really dark and gorgeous in color and yet I liked yesterday's McClaren Vale's "The Footbolt" a bit better.

In any event, I am excited to hear everyone's weekend pairings.

Cheers to today and to all!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF7428.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7429.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7430.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7432.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7433.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7434.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


















DSCF7435.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 28, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jun 28, 2014)

We are out for dinner at Arlene's in midtown she is chef originally from Trinidad. I will take a couple of bottles of Scarlet Runner .No idea what we are eating.
D'Arenberg have an extensive website with embedded YouTube clips on the winemaking by the very blokey Chester head winemaker. Huge range of wines.
If you saw Darry's original 50 / 50 Shiraz Grenache on a shelf some where ,especially the 2012 if it's out yet ,climb all over it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 28, 2014)

That sounds fantastic Mick! Enjoy your evening! That Scarlett Runner was so unbelievably good!

I find The D'Arenberg, "The Footbolt" to also be nice (and so skin reaction) and so somewhere along the line, these folk did make wine that's pure versus loaded with chemical junk!

And I'll keep an eye out for that Shiraz/Grenache mix, and buy it up if seeing it indeed. I appreciate the tip!

This group is so wonderful and we all learn so much from each other and it's a joy!!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jun 28, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 28, 2014





Found this ,organic status conferred as at 2010. 
Western Aust, well known highly regarded,distinctive ,black pepper & black fruits,touch of chocolate. Very reliable Mediterranean climate,gravel ironstone soils very drinkable .Great match for your emu or similar.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 29, 2014)

That sounds terrific! I'm enjoying trying the ones I find and am making a list of more to look for and try as well! Such very delicious fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy Sunday to All!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am enjoying more Aussie "The Footbolt" by McLaren Vale today with some exceptional grilled camel burgers! (My favorite burger to have in the world)!

Alas some meat cooked to perfection - just four minutes aside for these burgers - and grilled figs, raw green onion, all atop amaranth, and alongside my mango salad! WON-DER-FUL! Absolutely delicious! And with plenty of Tunisian olive oil, black pepper and blue Persian salt all over everything!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!

And so, who's smoking/grilling and pairing with what? Do share? It's fun to exchange!

Here's to everybody's weekend wrap up! Make it amazing!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF7448.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7459.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7463.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7465.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


















DSCF7470.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 30, 2014)

Well Happy new and very wonderful week to all!!!!!!













DSCF7472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014






Even grilled smelts (they needed to be eaten and so that's off my "check list" now therefore and the mission is accomplished) with grilled figs, a turmeric pot of amaranth, and some mango salad, was just fantastic today with more great Aussie Shiraz!













DSCF7473.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014


















DSCF7474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014


















DSCF7475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014


















DSCF7476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014






I think the figs, muddy/turmeric flavors of the amaranth, and my new mood and palate frankly (smiles) did lend to it all matching well!













DSCF7477.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014


















DSCF7478.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014


















DSCF7441.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2014






This is just the most beautiful deep velvety color that I have witnessed in years!!!!!!

In fact, I want my hair this color and ran out, picked up a box of "Burgundy" hair color, did the whole thing and it made no difference whatsoever. I then called up a stylist who informed me; "Your hair is too dark. The red tones will never show on you unless you bleach it first." Sigh.

And so, until able to go to a salon and undergo some hours of bleach/lightening and then the re-color of deep Burgundy, I will stick to my roots so to speak, but WOW, that's such fabulous color isn't it?

In any event, here's wishing everyone a very colorful and vibrant and incredible week!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy July 4th Eve to all!













DSCF7488.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2014






Simple grilled swordfish, just 4 minutes a side today and it was PURRRRRRRFECT and some grilled broccolini (4 minutes a side too made for perfectly al dente and lovely greens) served as dinner on this July 4th eve. And you?













DSCF7489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2014


















DSCF7490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2014






I make a "RAW" marinated mushroom that I adore, versus a cooked version, and it's really lovely...













DSCF7491.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2014






*TOMORROW I AM SMOKING UP A FEAST! AND YOU??????????*

Come back, and please share your food & mood as well!!!!!

Happy 4th of July EVE to all!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2014)

Just ordered the Cape Jaffa 2012 shiraz. Paid a whole $16 a bottle. Fair dinkum. 

2012 the best vintage ever for that region. This shiraz won them the "Dark Horse" award from major wine retailers .Winery to watch.

I will open a bottle in your honour & pass on my comments. Couple of days time.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2014)

Fabulous Mick!!!

I am VERY interested in hearing about those sips!

That Cape Jaffa is extraordinary!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It changed my whole palate and view of Aussie wines (as we normally see the shlock only here) and I feel so lucky!

Share your notes indeed!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 23, 2014





Tempting as it is I am not about to open it at work!
Label says blackberry & cherry,spice & florals ,chocolate. 14.5% alcohol. I will have glass after Yoga at 630 my time.Very zen.
I promised people bottarga at one the local restaurants for Saturday. So not sure that I will be cooking much over the w/e .have a full smoker of bacon to do as well.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2014)

YUM!!!!!!!! I would want to open it at work and/or at least bow down and say little prayers...Smiles.

How delicious! That is true syrup from the Gods!

And good for you with yoga! You're inspiring me to get off my anatomy and get into shape!

Bottarga sounds fantastic right now too! I'm telling you Mick, you live the life!!!! Such wonderful stuff!

And kindly keep the Jaffa update coming, as I want to at least sip it through the screen!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 25, 2014)

IMG_0886.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 25, 2014






Mahi mahi pretty good buy at that price so thats what I went with. 













IMG_0887.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 25, 2014






These are great but too big for 2 .Very popular with the Chinese.

So its mahi mahi in what I have come to know as pizzaola ,style of the pizza maker.

In the oven with EVO,garlic, cherry tomatoes,lemon,white wine & basil. Crappy overpriced winter basil but what can you do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now for wine I opened the Cape Jaffa les Cavaliers 2012. While I rest after getting 7 kg of pork out of the brine ready for smoking tomorrow.Dinner is 2 hours away.

I don't have the finely calibrated palate of some but I do get the blackberry ,cherry I missed  but it does have a spicy quality ,its dense & layered that chocolate note. Very long finish,very dark & brooding in the glass but fresh vibrant & young. Its a lot bolder than the Scarlet Runner ,its not over done but its not shy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A little tannic but in the best possible way & its shiraz after all.













IMG_0888.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jul 25, 2014






I am currently toasting your good health . Hope the fisherman land you another Striper.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh Mick, the color on that is just downright stunning!!!!!!!!! And to see the fish market - you have such a wonderful spot there - and what a treat!

Your mahi mahi sounded sensational and the notes of the Cape Jaffa just continue to be amazing!

This Cape Jaffa wine is just so special!!! A really rare gem!!!

The beautiful and vibrant hues however, of their wines, are beyond striking. (I'd love for my hair to be that color, but am told that massive bleaching needs to take place first, as to get the color to show up over my black hair in any way). Sigh. And so, I'll admire it in a glass for now instead.

Fantastic post! Cheers to the weekend!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 25, 2014)

When Linda had a glass the first thing she said was "thats spicy". Bit of black pepper ,white pepper maybe .I don't get that involved in the descriptions partly because I don't have that good a palate.

I will take a bottle out tonight my mate Dublin Des has a pretty good wine background he can give me his appraisal.

David found some Hewitson in Chicago


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2014)

What's nice about "spicy" notes in wine, is that such pairs with a myriad of food so wonderfully and so the latitude for playing with meals and menus can be so fun! (From seafood in red sauces to meats with just herbs, sea salt and pepper, and so forth).

You being the food guru, must be having a ball! (You live amid such wonderful wines)!

The Cape Jaffa that I was so blessed to drink in, had mocha smooth notes and yet enough tannin taste and structure to be bold enough for me (I don't like red Burgundy which is Pinot Noir, or other watered down wines in my opinion) and there was a nice almost "syrupy" component and yet not sickeningly sweet, and it was all just so beautifully balanced. Truly outstanding!

It's so fun learning from you! And how great on David's find! That sounds wonderful!

Cheers to everyone! I'm off to meet some local meat today, which is rumored to be the best grass fed find around, and so I'm excited to check it out!

Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

I almost missed this, Leah, and I am glad I didn't. Another fine looking spread and the wine discussion is interesting too! Good Thread!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you so much Disco!

Yes, Mick has taught us so much about the really great Aussie wines, which you would love, and I'm just learning from here more and more and loving it entirely!

This group is the best, and such a joy to share with, learn from, and drink in!

Happy Saturday to all! Here's to great things! Cheers! - Leah


----------

